# The SBHonline Community Daily > Restaurants Wine & Food Off The Island >  >  cheeseburgers

## Eve

ok guys.  I have made the same cheeseburgers for 30 years and now it is time to venture off my set ways to prepare for my trip in February.
The thought of an egg on my burger makes me very distressed, but I saw a picture of it in a magazine and now I am even more obsessed with the thought.  So obsessed that I had trouble sleeping.
ok...what goes on one of these burgers, and what kind of cheese?
E

----------


## CREGGERS

I'm a cheddar guy on my burgers and of course it has to have bacon. Add a little butter to the bun and lightly toast on the top shelf  while your grilling.





> ok guys.  I have made the same cheeseburgers for 30 years and now it is time to venture off my set ways to prepare for my trip in February.
> The thought of an egg on my burger makes me very distressed, but I saw a picture of it in a magazine and now I am even more obsessed with the thought.  So obsessed that I had trouble sleeping.
> ok...what goes on one of these burgers, and what kind of cheese?
> E

----------


## Eve

I only use sharp cheddar.  But is that what they use in sbh with the egg?

----------


## JEK

Don't forget the flash-frozen hamburger patty with extreme freezer burn. Key ingredient.

----------


## MIke R

one layer of muenster, one layer of gruyere....lettuce and tomato and sweet crispy pickle chips ( prefer Claussens Sandwich pickle chips )...two strips of bacon..and the egg has to have a slightly runny yolk.. buttered and toasted bun..burger meat is 75%  Angus...25% ground pork...with chopped onions incorporated into the meat and some Wooster sauce

----------


## JEK

> Wooster sauce



Wow! How did you know about that sauce they make in Wooster?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wooster,_Ohio

----------


## Eve

isnt it worcestershire?

----------


## Eve

> one layer of muenster, one layer of gruyere....lettuce and tomato and sweet crispy pickle chips ( prefer Claussens Sandwich pickle chips )...two strips of bacon..and the egg has to have a slightly runny yolk.. buttered and toasted bun..burger meat is 75%  Angus...25% ground pork...with chopped onions incorporated into the meat and some Wooster sauce



wow cant get any more specific than that!
I will give it a go.

----------


## CREGGERS

my secret sauce I mix in with the meat is Bone Suckin' Sauce http://www.buybonesuckin.com/product...ce-16-oz.html#





> Originally Posted by Mike R
> 
>  Wooster sauce
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! How did you know about that sauce they make in Wooster?
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wooster,_Ohio

----------


## MIke R

LOL....wild guess

----------


## Eve

see now it has become an art not a science.  And I have a scientific brain.

----------


## MIke R

I love Bone Suckin sauce ( boy oh boy can we go into a whole different direction here with _that_ name.....LOL )...I spend a week a year motorcycling Western North Carolina, where it is from, and they put it on everything....never tried putting it in burger meat though

----------


## MIke R

> isnt it worcestershire?



yes..I can never remember how to spell it so I just go with Wooster

----------


## andynap

It's really sad when we are now doing hamburger recipes.  :crazy:

----------


## phil62

St Barths- so many good restaurants, so little time.........

A

----------


## MIke R

a timeless classic worthy of  the time.....LOL

----------


## CREGGERS

Blame it on the egg





> It's really sad when we are now doing hamburger recipes.  :crazy:

----------


## MIke R

John is pickling a swordfish in another thread...go there instead...LOL

----------


## andynap

> a timeless classic worthy of  the time.....LOL



Shall we use chuck or 80-20 or sirloin. How about the roll- kaiser, torpedo- soft, hard- relish anyone- mayo, ketchup? And on  }:|

----------


## MIke R

80/20 Angus sirloin....and lean ground pork...

----------


## MIke R

my favorite bun is Anzio and Sons Hearty Sandwich Bun

----------


## andynap

> 80/20 Angus sirloin....and lean ground pork...



Add some veal and it's a meatball. Pork in a hamburger??

----------


## MIke R

yep..just a little..gives it nice flavor and helps with the flare ups on the grill which give it that char grilled taste too

----------


## andynap

Pork cooks differently than beef. If you want rare the pork is rare too.

----------


## elgreaux

I like mine with lettuce and tomato, a big kosher pickle and a cold draft beer... good god almighty which way do I steer, for that Cheeseburger in Paradise?

Actually mine are ground sirloin with swiss and bacon on a toasted English muffin... plain and simple.. no condiments ever!

----------


## Reeda

Ellen, that could be a song...haha
I've been liking Buffalo Burgers lately...mmmmmmmmm





> I like mine with lettuce and tomato, a big kosher pickle and a cold draft beer... good god almighty which way do I steer, for that Cheeseburger in Paradise?
> 
> Actually mine are ground sirloin with swiss and bacon on a toasted English muffin... plain and simple.. no condiments ever!

----------


## andynap

Buffalo is good. Try Elk.

----------


## Reeda

where would one find Elk nowadays ?   :Confused:  
Is it gamey ?




> Buffalo is good. Try Elk.

----------


## MIke R

Elk is much much better than buffalo

----------


## elgreaux

Ostrich is pretty good...

----------


## andynap

Not for a burger

----------


## NHDiane

Wooster sauce??  Makes sense to me! Hubby uses it all the time in our house.  I think it's a NE thing!  80% beef with Angus?  Yep that's our combination.

----------


## JEK

Worcestershire sauce (pronounced /?w?st?r??rs??s/[1] WOOS-t?r-sher-saws), or Worcester Sauce (/?w?st?rs??s/ WOOS-t?r-saws) is a fermented liquid condiment flavouring used especially with grilled or barbecued meats. It is also used in cocktails and drinks.

First made at 68 Broad Street, Worcester, England, by two dispensing chemists, John Wheeley Lea and William Henry Perrins, the Lea & Perrins brand was commercialised in 1837 and has been produced in the current Midlands Road factory in Worcester since 16 October 1897.[2] It was purchased by H.J. Heinz Company in 2005 who continue to manufacture and market "The Original Lea & Perrins Worcestershire Sauce", under the name Lea & Perrins, as well as Worcestershire Sauce under their own name and labelling. Other companies manufacture similar products, often also called Worcester Sauce, and marketed under different brands. Additionally, in recent years recipes have begun appearing for homemade variations of the British version.[3]

----------

